# Bontrager replacement chainrings



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm trying to replace the chainrings of my Bontrager Race Lite crankset (9 speed, triple, 52-42-30, 130BCD outer and middle rings, 74BCD inner ring). I suspect these are actually rebranded TruVativ parts. Problem is that I am not actually finding any in stock anywhere in the US with the configuration I need. I've also gone to two Trek dealers in my area and they came up empty. Has anyone successfully replaced the chainrings on a Bontrager triple crankset with another brand, like Shimano?


----------



## Josh8 (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like Shimano and FSA make chainrings that will work. Should work just fine.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2011)

jkk said:


> After may thousands of miles on my beloved 2005 Trek 2100, I'm trying to replace the chainrings of the Bontrager Race Lite crankset (9 speed, triple, 52-42-30, 130BCD outer and middle rings, 74BCD inner ring). I suspect these are actually rebranded TruVativ parts. Problem is that I am not actually finding any in stock anywhere in the US with the configuration I need. I've also gone to two Trek dealers in my area and they came up empty. Has anyone successfully replaced the chainrings on a Bontrager triple crankset with another brand, like Shimano?


A coworker of mine has the 2006 model of that bike and has been trying to get some ordered in to the shop. You can get them through any shop that has uses Quality Bike Products (QBP) as a distributor. Call a couple shops and see who has access to QBP and just head over there... They have a few options that will suit the needs of your crankset and 9 speed drivetrain. 

Good luck!


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks. I did attempt to order from QBP through one of the local shops but in the end we found TruVativ rings out of stock with no estimated date for delivery. This afternoon I went to 3 other shops and finally found one with all three Shimano Ultegra chainrings in stock, 6603 (ten speed) version and 39T middle ring. I bought them seeing how hard it was to find a more direct replacement. May need to get a new front derailleur to cover the smaller 39T middle ring.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know if you replaced your chain and cassette recently, but you will probably find it necessary with the new chainrings.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

I did the chain and cassette last year, but yes I'll be replacing them too so as to have a totally fresh drivetrain.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

The Shimano 39t middle will shift better than any Truvativ middle ring could every dream of, it's WAY stiffer as well. You'll also NOT need a new front derailleur, there is no difference for 42 or 39 teeth.

I'm also not sure why you'd ever "find it necessary"(Dietz???) to replace chain and cassette with new rings...? I agree it'd be nice to do for "fresh" drivetrain, but there is ZERO mechanical need to do so. Even if chain and cassette are well worn, new rings will not cause any ill effect.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

The new Shimano 6603 (Ultegra 10 speed triple) rings upshifted perfectly but downshifting from outer to middle ring the chain would sometimes miss and end up on the inner ring. I tried all permutations of adjustments to no avail. I ended up putting the original chainrings back on and all is again well.


----------

